# Would you ever cheat on a test or assignment?



## idunnoimnotcreative (Jul 11, 2006)

The fear of getting caught doesn't bother me at all, I just feel that it's morally wrong to cheat on tests or copy assignments so I never do it. But it appears to me that plenty of people in my classes talk about cheating so casually, like it's the normal thing to do.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

my vision is too bad to cheat :lol ( i wear glasses most of the time so glancing from the corner of my eyes doesn't work)

But seriously, I don't cus it's not worth it, and I don't trust the other person's answer, hehe


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have cheated on tests and assignments before, but mostly in highschool. I only cheated once that I can remember in college, because it's way too risky.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I "check" my answers occasionally on a multiple choice test, but it doesn't have any effect on my answers (this is done after the mc's are done, since I'm quite quick with them)
Or if someone carries their test up and I can get a quick glance at it. 
It doesn't usually have any effect on my test, it just results in me looking at the question again, then if necessary changing it to what I think is right.

It's a bit hard to explain properly.

But I never have outright cheated, just subtle little checks at times.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

No way. Not in college/university anyway. You can probably get away with it in high school, but you'll be in deep sh*t if they catch you in college. Totally not worth it.


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually had an experience with a final today. I wrote a few coded messages on my calculator with a pencil. No one could tell its there and if they did see it it would look like alien writing. It's basicly a few little lines. Even knowing the teacher will not see me look at it or even be able to tell that it is anything, I just get a bad feeling when I start looking at it, so I just didnt use it. I looked at it once real quick then looked up and the teacher was staring right at me lol! I said **** that, I'll do this from memory!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I have never cheated on a test..I will rather fail my exam or whatever it is than cheating..


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

oh hell yes, lol

Im not that bad though, half my class cheats so bad everytime. Every opportunity they get.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've felt tempted, never done it though.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes in the larger auditoriums, they leave the back doors open during the test so people won't be annoyed by hearing the doors open/close. If you sit in the back near the doors, people gather in the hallway to talk about the test and you can hear them discussing answers.

I've written obscure words that I knew I'd forget lots of times on my arms. do it in your own code and nobody can reasonably accuse you of cheating even if they see gibberish written on your arm in tiny black ink.

If you have a good friend in the class you can both sit in the back and mouth the answers to each other if the prof isn't paying attention: "2-3-B!"

I don't look at others' answers, though -- that's not cool for a lot of reasons.

All in all, it only helps a bit.... enough that it might push a B+ into an A-


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I think it depends on the scale of the cheating. I've never been in some huge, massive cheating ring, nor have I intentionally plagarized anything. On a very small scale though, looking at somebody's paper, putting some functions into my calculator that I wasn't supposed to have in there, things like that, I have done and I wouldn't put it past me to do it again.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I catch cheaters all the time, probably not all of them, but some do get caught.

I can't say I've never cheated on a test. I used to write code words for geometry theorems on my hands in high school. Otherwise, I would never remember them all.

When I took my Ph.D. exams a few weeks ago, one grad student kept telling me that if I didn't know something to just look it up, since I was in a room all by myself. I said, "Yeah, I've gotten this far. I'm really going to stop to look up something only to find out that they've got a hidden camera in the room or something!" :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I never have. I doubt I would. I'm the type of person who, if I try to do anything "bad", I always get caught.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I was too scared to even contemplate cheating in elementary school. I don't think I cheated in Jr. High but can't remember. I might've overheard other people saying what the answer was. I was scared I'd get caught if I cheated. In high school, I didn't care about grades at all. I wish I would've taken school more seriously then. I don't cheat now cuz I'd feel bad about myself. My self-esteem would go even lower & I'd feel like I didn't deserve my grade. I've given someone the right answer before during a test. I couldn't say no.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

If I was super ultra desperate, possibly. I haven't really cheated since highschool, where I once printed out a super small fingernail sized cheat sheet. :yes In college, there's way too much at stake though. That academic dishonesty mark on your transcript will basically kill your chances of grad/professional school.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I catch cheaters all the time when I'm grading assignments. We give them a 0 and if they do it again they're reported to the academic board.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Before this semester I had never cheated. However, working 60hrs a week and going to school full time this last fall 06 semester, I found it hard to find time to study. So I cheated on maybe half the exams I took. For most of them, I wrote up a little cheat sheet that I used during the test. I was slick enough to use them without anyone noticing. Ironically enough, making the cheat sheet had served as a good study session, and I didnt even really need to use it for most of the questions because I rememberd what I wrote on it. It was more like a life line if I got stuck.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Id cheat if for some reason i'd been unable to study properly and if i was pretty certain id get away with it. I wouldnt plagarise an entire assignment...becuase it;s too risky


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I probably would. But probably only if I disliked the subject or didn't understand it (like Math).


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

I did some cheating and plagarizing in High School, but not in college, too risky. But I did take a huge standardized test for a friend a few years ago so technically I wasn't cheating, my friend was. Yeah, I know it was wrong but I gotta say it was a good adventure and kind of in a way made my SA slightly better. If I had a chance to go back and do it again would I? Definitely


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

It's very tempting to plagiarize papers, but for the love of god don't do it. I did it a few times in high school and never got caught. I did it a bit more recklessly just once during a moment of desperation in my first semester of college, and got caught. I was extremely depressed toward the end of that semester and had been letting work pile up, and I began to halfarsedly throw that paper together a few hours before it was due... My professor showed me this computer program that she ran my paper through that highlighted sentences that closely resembled other sources that weren't cited in my paper.. enough to get me in trouble. Call me stupid, but at the time, I didn't know they could do that... I failed the course. My prof told me she could have gotten me suspended if she wanted, but said she chose to let it go because she thought I was an excellent student, and I was going into the final with something like a 97% (all unplagiarized work). 
It was a HUGE relief and surprising, considering she hadn't been a particularly nice person all semester, but I absolutely hated myself for having ruined my record like that and having to repeat a fairly easy class.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I cheated on my stats final exam a few years ago. I so would have bombed it and failed the class if I didn't make up that small cheat sheet with the formulas on it.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Does reading a copy of last semester's test or homework assignment count as cheating? I'm starting to understand now why workplaces are looking for people with a couple of years experience behind them... You can practically cheat yourself through school and get a diploma, but the experience factor makes it hard for those who just graduated from school with an undergrad degree trying to find a job.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I cheated some in high school, but never in college. I wouldn't dare, as their policies are so strict that I could lose everything. In high school, though, I would've failed my senior year class in physics if it weren't for how my teacher would use all of the worksheets we had done that week for his tests. My friends and I would slip them underneath the exams and go to town, even sharing papers when his head was down.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have cheated on a couple of my AP psychology exams lol, im still in high school though so its aight.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I would never cheat on a test. It has always pissed me off when people tried to cheat off of my tests. 

I cannot deny that it is possible that I might accept extensive last minute "help" finishing an assignment up when too stressed out to think. If it were the case that I had done this in the past, it would have been on only a couple of assignments in one certain class in which the assignments had become very important because I had an anxiety freak out and did not even attend the midterm. :um I don't feel super great thinking about it, but I'm actually certain I got a lower grade than I should have as far as competency goes because of the midterm thing.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Would you ever cheat on a test or assignment?*



carambola said:


> I would never cheat on a test. It has always pissed me off when people tried to cheat off of my tests.


you just reminded me of a funny story involving cheating.

So back in High School. we were having this Math midterm, and this kid 
comes in late. You could easily tell he was high or something. Anyway he sits in the empty chair next to me takes the test and finishes it.

The next day, the teacher gives back the test, and there seem to be 2 test with the same exact answers and names, my name. Not only did this kid copy my exact answers but also copied my name, which is not an easy task if you knew what my full name was. She could easily tell by the kids hand writing he was the idiot.

Anyway she had a field day with this, making fun of him every chance she had and even stopped teachers in the hallway and telling them about it. Oh and yeah the kid failed.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

About cheating in college, at my school it is really easy to get your hands on the final days in advance. A lot of the finals get leaked out by students working in offices. You can get it for a price obviously. Too bad I just found out about these people after my finals. I probably wouldn't do it, buuuuut it would be very tempting.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: re: Would you ever cheat on a test or assignment?*

That is pretty funny, Hit_the_Lights


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I cheated a little bit in highschool, but university is frigging higher education. It's something YOU chose to do, it's YOUR money you're spending, it's YOUR time you're wasting, it's YOUR future you're banking on. I just feel like if I get to the point or if I'm so desperate to cheat, then I don't deserve to be in university. I'll feel like I haven't learned anything. I'll feel like a sap. It's not so much of a moral code, b/c if it were, then I would have to rat on all the other people cheating around me. :lol


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

0rchid said:


> I cheated a little bit in highschool, but university is frigging higher education. It's something YOU chose to do, it's YOUR money you're spending, it's YOUR time you're wasting, it's YOUR future you're banking on. I just feel like if I get to the point or if I'm so desperate to cheat, then I don't deserve to be in university. I'll feel like I haven't learned anything. I'll feel like a sap. It's not so much of a moral code, b/c if it were, then I would have to rat on all the other people cheating around me. :lol


 :agree I wouldn't cheat, my heart wouldn't let me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

I occasionally find myself glancing at other people's tests, but not that often and I prefer not to.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I would not cheat in college.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

I would, and have, cheated on something that is totally unrelated to my major. I would never cheat on something related to my major though.


----------

